# Black Forest first time



## Adamsale

We have travelled to France with our motor home several times, but this year we want to try Germany - the Black Forest to be precise. We favour caravan sites, and enjoy cycling. Can anyone recommend a site (or two) for end August, beginning of September? We are also looking for advice on good places to visit to ensure we get the most from our trip. 

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## barryd

The Black Forest is lovely. Titasee is one of the popular spots. Its a bit touristy but it holds special memories for me as I went there when I was 15 on a Europe trip with Mum and Dad. ITs on a lovely little lake and the surrounding area is well worth exploring. There are two campsites about 2 miles from Tiasee village at the other end of the lake but I cant remember their names. Basically they are at the other end of the lake. One has lake shore access. We stayed on the other one as it had an Aire outside for 12 euros per night as appose to the 18 euros on the frankly packed campsite. You still had use of all the facilities.

If your going to that area its worth a trip to the Rhine falls which is not far and just over the border in Switzerland. Fantastic and you can overnight on the grassy car park for a couple of quid.

Lake Constance and Bavaria or not far aways as are the splendor of the Alps.


----------



## DavidRon

Stayed at Camping Sandbank, Titisee At the side of the lake,
gave us a coffee as we waited to be booked in.
Easy walk into Titisee,
>>Camping Sandbank<<


----------



## peedee

I can recommend >this site<

peedee


----------



## peejay

Hi;

To make the most of the area why not take in a few holiday routes or 'Ferienstrasse', more about this in my blog >here<

There are two routes which should interest you, the Schwarzewald Panoramastrasse, there is a nice scenic drive from Waldkirch along this route...

http://en.schwarzwald-panoramastrasse.de/etappen_orte/waldkirch__1

Triberg is worth a visit, if only for a look at the worlds largest cuckoo clock, its also on the Uhrenstrasse (German clock route), if you travel along this you will find other villages also lay claim to the largest cuckoo clock as well....

http://www.deutsche-uhrenstrasse.de/wirueberunsen.htm

Titisee is fine if a little touristy, there are several campsites along the north shore a few km's from Titisee itself. Try and visit the less well known Schluchsee to the south of Titisee as well, lots of lovely walks in the area. I think there is a campsite there but haven't stayed as we normally use stellplatze.

Pete


----------



## rugbyken

had a wonderful holiday in the black forest couple of years ago, most memorable part was the glutach open air folk museum, much like the black country museum in walsall they have transported whole properties from the surrounding region and assembled them in a village setting showing the lifestyles and tradesmanship of the area.


----------



## Hampshireman

Useful stuff here thanks as I am planning our main continental trip for next June and it will be a Germany first for us. 

Mosel, Alsace and Rhine feature in our plans over about 3 weeks but first we will visit army friends up at Paderborn.

I use the ACSI guide all the time and by the way I am a tugger (ex campervan) so don't offer aires as sites.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hampshireman said:


> Useful stuff here thanks as I am planning our main continental trip for next June and it will be a Germany first for us.
> 
> Mosel, Alsace and Rhine feature in our plans over about 3 weeks but first we will visit army friends up at Paderborn.
> 
> I use the ACSI guide all the time and by the way I am a tugger (ex campervan) so don't offer aires as sites.


It is mainly stellplatz I would be looking to stay on as we feel it is the best use for a motorhome, it feels like that is what they were designed for....and they are cheaper :roll: :lol: 

Thank you all for the suggestions....keep them coming please????


----------



## Morphology

One tip worth remembering is that, wherever you stay in the Black Forest, when you book into a site (not a Stellplatz, sorry), you can ask for something called Konus Card, which gives you FREE travel on Buses and Trains within the Black Forest, for the duration of your stay.

We stayed on the Sandbank campsite at the south end of Tittisee - flat 2 mile cycle into town, where we caught the train to Frieburg for the day, and also in the other direction, up to Schluchsee.

Great - we saw more of the area than we would have if they hadn't provided the card. All you have to do is to remember to ask for it!

Morph


----------



## drcotts

We went last year and it was loveky. Titasee is nice and also triberg where there is mh pwrking near the town jnder cover !!!
Freiburg us good and the big stellplatz is a train ride or 15 mins walk frpm the stellplatz
We went over the border to rheinfall but didnt stay as its mega expensive.
Lots if nice stellplatz to stay on so you will enjoy it
And dont forget your umveltzone sticker,.


----------



## alexblack13

SH...Ugar!! 

Umvelt Zone sticker! Just had a read up. Ok a bit late as we sail on Tues 4th from newcastle. We enter Germany the next day whilst heading for the middle Rhein.. Koblenz Area.. and North thereof.

Can anyone give me some info' as to where in the Area I could obtain the said sticker? I understand the cost is minimal (Euro 5), but I must present my V5c at a ''Service center'' to obtain.

Any help appreciated.  

Alex. AB13CHB .


----------



## Christine600

I got mine from a Dekra station:

http://www.dekra.de/en/home


----------



## peejay

You can get one from any TÜV or Dekra outlet (German equivalent of MOT stations) or in most main dealers Fiat, Ford etc on production of your V5 and a €5 note.

Lots more info in my FAQ post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-43830-umwelt-zone-summary-amp-faqs.html

Pete


----------



## alexblack13

That's great folks. I will obtain asap when we get into Germany at either the TUV or a Ford (Transit chassis) Dealers. It's a brand new van so should not be an issue (says he!)

Ta very much. :wink: 

Al' ...


----------



## alexblack13

I used a link from Pete's reply and have waypoined the station (DEKRA) in Goch. Which is just a mile or so off our route just inside Germany. So a small divert is on the cards. :roll: 

Many thanks Pete.

Alex B ...


----------



## satco

good morning 

look for a Fiat garage ( german word ---> Werkstatt) in the Koblenz area ----> 
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&rl...&sa=X&ei=QdOqUfyGG47JsgbhtoHoBQ&ved=0CK4BELYD

If you own Mercedes or Ford aor Renault look for an adequate
"Werkstatt" and BINGO. they sell you this bloody LEZ sticker at Euro 5.-

learn this sentence " ich moechte eine gruene Feinstaubplakette kaufen , bitte") by heart  

Jan


----------



## alexblack13

Great help! Many thanks to all. We now have two options to consider. We might just wait untill we get over onto the Rhein area. We will make the decision on the run no doubt..

Busy packing the van right now. We have the little scooter (Classic vespa) to mount onto the carrier and some fresh food to pack and we are off. Should be enroute Tues by 11am. 

If you see us wave!! AB13CHB ........    

Alex B...


----------



## barryd

I think you only need the stickers for big cities. Dont think you will need one for the Rhine and Black forest. Well Ive never had one.  

Actually that doesnt mean anything! Perhaps Satco can clarify.


----------



## alexblack13

Yes that's true. Not required unless in the big city centers.

We just don't want any restrictions or Fu's...... :lol: :lol: 


Alex.


----------



## MrWez

I'm looking for sites in the Black Forest for next year and I'm too looking for recommendations.

It has to be campsites for us, our daughter likes to know where we're going, that we have confirmed accommodation and how long we're staying for. The idea of turning up at a stellplatz and finding it full and having to move onto somewhere else fills her with dread - so please don't tell me to use a stellplatz!

ATM, I'm thinking of entering Germany from France around Strasbourg/Lhar and then wending our way south towards Switzerland moving on after a couple of days in each location.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mr Wez


----------



## barryd

The site I mentioned at the start if this thread is called camping bankenhoff on lake titisee. You have. Choice of two there. Bankenhoff has a lovely little stellpatz outside for 12 euros with full use of the site facilities so you can take your pick. If its full use the site so your daughter can rest easy! 

The site next door has lake access but bankenhoff customers and pretty much anyone can access the lake from there as well. There is a footpath / cycle path to titisee village about two miles away but I think the site provides free bus passes but don't quote me on that as we use the bike.

There is a third site before you get to the other two but from memory it was blooming expensive.

Can't comment on any others as I never stay on sites but you can't go wrong with those two.


----------



## 113016

We thought that Bodensee was over rated, quite expensive stelplatz, and quite touristy.
We much preferred other other areas in Germany, such as the river Main, where stelplatz were less than half the price and even zero.
We did visit Rhine Falls, it was OK but only for a couple of hours.
I suppose we like to get off the tourist routes  except for the Mosel which was nice and had low price stelplatz.


----------



## grubby66

Hi, were also heading for the black forest end of august for a week then travelling up following the rhine and into belgium. does anyone have any post codes for the stellplatz? and whats a umveltzone sticker???


----------



## bulawayolass

Grubby go into continental touring/germany re zonesinfo


----------

